# Concord, CA trip week of Thanksgiving



## superdog (Nov 24, 2002)

I'm taking a trip to Concord, CA the week of Thanksgiving and I'd like to know what kind of weather to expect. I'm taking my bike of course. I've heard Mt. Diablo is a "must ride" course. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

*Could be very rainy*

By late Nov. the rainy season will likely have arrived. You could have overcast, rain, low 50's and dense tule fog, or you may visit between storms and get sunny clear days in the low-mid 60's or warmer. 

Diablo Cyclists has good route guides for that part of the East Bay.


----------



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

I wouldn't call November the "rainy season". After the long summer drought, fall might feel wet to the spoiled locals, but it is still less than most of the rest of the country gets. During the fall, serious storms are rare. Rain is usually the "scattered showers" type and only once or twice a week. The real rainy season in California is January-March.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

*I agree with both*

Plan on rain but you might be fortunate. The past couple of Novembers have been great.

Diablo or Mt. Hamilton are the crown jewels of the east bay, either one would be an adventure but locals tend to favor Diablo. Also, if you get to Marin, Mt Tamalpias is an excellent climb and puts you right above the ocean. The vistas from Ridgecrest Road are among the most scenic I've ever ridden. I try to get up there once a month. Enjoy the trip.


----------



## orennoah (Jun 9, 2004)

*The annual Mt. Tam Turkey Ride . . .*



superdog said:


> I'm taking a trip to Concord, CA the week of Thanksgiving and I'd like to know what kind of weather to expect. I'm taking my bike of course. I've heard Mt. Diablo is a "must ride" course. Any other suggestions?


would also be a good time. This unofficial,no-one-is-in-charge ride/tradition, starts in San Anslemo on Thanksgiving morning, runs down through Marin to Mill Valley. Then it climbs over Mt. Tamalpais to Stinson Beach and runs up Highway 1 to Pt. Reyes and back to San Anselmo through Fairfax. 

It usually draws excellent riders from throughout the Bay Area and features a few incredible sprints and lots of great comraderie.

- Oren


----------

